# insurance forced me to switch doctors, can't get a appt til next month and out of lomotil



## blizzlizz (Feb 26, 2013)

I am in a bind here! My husband recently began working a new job, which required us to move 150 miles from Maryland to Pennsylvania. I had originally intended to stay with my doctor from Maryland, since I travel to see family in MD about once a month anyway. (BTW- I take 4x a day, prescription gets called in to pharmacy every 30 days, with no problems as long as I see my doctor in person 2 x a year. This has been the "formula" for the past 2 years.) ANYWAY... About a month ago, I called and left a message for my GI doc, asking for that month's refill and also to tell him I had new insurance, with all the info. The next day, I get a call back from the nurse, saying that with this new insurance, I have to have a Primary Care Physician within the state of my new address. However, my doctor will call in half a month's prescription for me, while I'm find a new doc. I was really bummed about having to find a new doc, since I liked him very much and had been seeing him for a while now anyway. So, I found a new doctor, byt because of my "new patient" status, I can't get an appointment until Monday, March 18. I explained to this new doctor's receptionist that I would be running out of my lomotil long before then, but the doctor will not give me a prescription until he actually meets me. I get it, ok fine. So I call me original doctor to explain the sisutation and see if he'll prescribe me 3 more weeks, until I see this new doctor. But he said it's out of his hands now, there's nothing he can do. At least this is was the receptionist says. So it's my first day without the lomotil and it's been bad. Really bad. Can Anyone offer any suggestions? I really don't have the extra money to go to an Immediate Care place.

-Needs help in Bucks County, PA!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Try imodium/calcium carbonate instead.


----------



## Jenny Raye (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh no!! I just had a similar problem! I'm so sorry. BTW, I was totally dependent on lomotil and hycosyomine to live for the past 4 years until just about 3 weeks ago when I started the Fodmap diet. Now I don't even need either one of the meds!! I'm having problems with the diet causing fatigue, but if you can't get your meds and you haven't tried fodmap yet, it might be worth a shot. Good Luck


----------

